# 22" LCD Monitor under 10K



## Suhail Malik (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey their everyone!
I am planning to purchase a *22" LCD monitor under 10K with an HDMI port* so i need some suggestions regarding this.
If possible, the monitor should possess an VGA port for backward connectivity.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Benq G2420HD is available for 10k with a HDMI and DVI port. You will get 2 inches of extra screen space over 22". Else you can go for Dell ST2220L.


----------



## Suhail Malik (Oct 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Benq G2420HD is available for 10k with a HDMI and DVI port. You will get 2 inches of extra screen space over 22". Else you can go for Dell ST2220L.


Thanks dude today I am gonna choose the Dell one


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Good. Are you getting it locally or ordering online?


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you can spend 10k, then you must go with the Dell ST2320L monitor. It the a full HD LED 23" monitor. You can get it under 9.5k.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Benq G2420HD is available for 10k with a HDMI and DVI port. You will get 2 inches of extra screen space over 22". Else you can go for Dell ST2220L.



When 22 Inch Benq G220HDL (LED Version) is available For 7K why pay 3K for 2.5 inch more without led.



Siddharth_1 said:


> If you can spend 10k, then you must go with the Dell ST2320L monitor. It the a full HD LED 23" monitor. You can get it under 9.5k.



2.5K For Just 2.5 Inch Increase Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Suhail Malik (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey do i need to configure my PC for the monitor? Till i know configuration is not required and if your answer is also no, then why are you people suggesting me the above configurations? Please reply because i don't want to be left with an useless 10K costing monitor!


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 26, 2011)

i got a G2222HDL Last week for 7.5k, really like it...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

You can get Dell 21.5” LED (ST2220L) Monitor for 8500/-

Reviews:-*www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/dell-st2220l-review-186457.html

Dell.com - Dell - ST2220L 21.5-inch Wide LED Flat Panel Monitor customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Online:-*smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=931&category_id=64&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=93

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil


----------

